# EN Publishing Spell Cards - Over 350 Spells!



## Morrus (Aug 23, 2006)

[imager]http://shop.enworld.org/images/engs/product1800/th.JPG[/imager]
New from EN Publishing come the *EN Publishing Spell Cards*!
[bq]Over 350 spells from EN Publishing's _Arcane Strife, Crimson Contracts, Portable Hole full of Beer, Three Arrows for the King_, and _Wild Spellcraft _ - all transcribed onto cards for ease of use in-game!

These spell cards were created for EN Publishing by The Other Game Company, creators of EN Publishing's d20 Status Cards and their own range of card products, including _Complete Spell Cards, Complete Monster Cards,_ and more.

EN Publishing Spell Cards are available from the EN World GameStore for *$5.95* Check out the product page for excerpts.[/bq]
Coming soon from EN Publishing:

Fantasy Money
Grappling For Advanced Students: How to Master Your Chi!
Carnage For Beginners: How to Fight With Flair!
EN Publishing Monster Cards.


----------

